# Dropsy or Tumor? - Another Betta :(



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no idea what is happening to my bettas. My fish are stressing me out!

Over the last month or so I started noticing one of Bettas with strange growth/bump on his stomach. At first I thought he was constipated. I watched him closely and he eats well and is fairly active as usual.

His stomach now is definitely bigger with an odd shape and from the top view, some of his scales are slightly raised. It looks like something inside him is causing this.

Is it dropsy? Only his stomach area is affected and it's been like this for about a month. No other scales are raised. He acts just like when I first got him. No drastic changes.

It is definitely not constipation because I have been watching his poop lately  and he is only fed 6 days a week with 4 pellets a day with the occasional freeze dried bloodworm.

Could it be a stomach tumor?

Thoughts are appreciated.














































Thanks.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom, I just finished writing about meds in your other thread. What a rough time you're having with your bettas!

My eyes aren't the greatest, but I'm not absolutely sure that there's a problem with the betta in these photos. Is it possible that he's just by nature a slightly lumpy fish? If he is eating heartily and seems happy, I wouldn't worry too much about him.

On the other hand, if his belly really is swollen and there's no obvious disease going on, then the first thing I'd think about would be the water. Maybe the water's a little soft for him or the pH is low? If he's particularly sensitive, maybe he needs a buffered water treatment, like the one by Seachem that is specifically for bettas, or like IPU's water conditioner, with a pinch of salt added?

The second thing I'd wonder about would be parasites. 

Obviously, if he's got kidney issues or a tumour, there's not much you can do. If he's been sharing a divided tank with your sick betta, it might be worth treating him with any medication that you're finding effective for your other one, just in case.

But overall, my guess would be that if he's lively and hungry, he's just fine and his deep chest reveals that he comes from a long line of fighting bettas.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy, 

He wasn't lumpy when I got him 7 months ago. There is definitely an odd lumpy shape to his stomach, which I first noticed a few weeks ago. His body if you look at him in person is not smooth like my others.

Sorry the photos don't capture it so well.

The PH is 7.0 and there is always a bit of salt in his water. I use it as a preventative.

It could be parasites though. I will see if it's worth treating him with meds if I find the right one. I guess if it is a tumor then I can't do much about it at this stage.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going through the very same thing with my guy right now. If you want, you can view my help thread on Ultimate Bettas.

If I were you I would hit him with some levimasole. If its I.P.s you should see results in a few days. If not you can move onto a broad spectrum antibiotic and barring that, epsom salts to bring the swelling down.

Personally I am not seeing a tumor... the affected area is quite large and its a gradual swell, wheras on my guy its small prominent bump (I've already eliminated internal parasites with him).

Best of luck!


----------

